# Mac G5 Mod   arg-ist



## arg-ist (Nov 25, 2014)

This time   my case  to mod is a classic. Powermac G5. One of the most popular and ,one of the   most modded beauttiful  case  ever made. As robustness , ı can say it is  a PANZER.


















someone  showed his love like ...











Some  prefer to use such










Powermac G5 is one oft most modded case. but most of them,  changed   outlook of the case



My goals for this Project were to  preserve the look of the  case at  outside  ;and fit my PC s hardware including a full ATX  MB. And watercooling.






















I will to mod at two stages

First  the mod on the case and and convert it for an ATX (BTX) MB …

Thenn  as second   mod  to this case...    for  Watercooling… with  acrylic tubing and  alphacool capecora passive rads  642+142= 742







To use an ATX  mainboard at this case, the back panel must be changed.

İf we wannt  to  adapt the case to  new motherboard. We must  change







At the back panel, the fans must be moved off  center,  to make  a new  I/O. and a larger room
for 7 slots


There are a lot of mods,  one of them is ,

to make a  half mask  as Ben Katz  did.

Link:   http://build-its.blogspot.com.tr/2011/04/how-to-fit-your-pc-in-power-mac-g5-case.html







and mount them to thecase









Or  we can use a MB tray with  backpanel as  gibsonc did.

Link :       http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/281165-powermac-g5-case-mod/







And cut the case, to make a space







And mount  it










But I wannt to make  a new   back panel complett.  With new fan holes , I/O  and slots.
  I wannt to use the original   fangrill as well.

















Drawn at corel... but  ı musst  make  nearly 3000 circles with 3mm Radius..







And sent to water jet for cutting….



OTHER WORKLOGS


PLAYDOH SILVERSTONE TJ07    (Acrylic pipe and midplate)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/playdoh-silverstone-tj07-acrylic-tubing.206894/


TRANSFORMER CASE         COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/


Jumbo case- custom build-         COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jumbo-case-custom-build.205943/


4 way HDD switcher.                COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/


Grapich Equaliser display           COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/


900 D  MMT CASE                     COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/


12 Angry Men  900 D  Case       COMPLETED
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 30, 2014)

update 2        30.11.2014

İnside of the original case
To start, ı completely  emtied out the  case, including the latching mechanism that holds the  front side panel on;












 but  be carefull , we must  use latching mechanism.








The new backpanel   came from  waterjet ,
And this  the new  raw  plate for backpanel that came from waterjet cutting







 and  and new backpanel bended.


















Locations were determined to be cut in the old panel













 marked  places emptied with dremel.













Bended backplate temporarily mounted  to the case


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 5, 2014)

To mount MB tray  ı  bonded  3 piece  10x20mm  aluminum profiles with Dewcon SF plastic steell.(epoxi)
















 MB tray (in 2 piece) mounted with  standoffs.(they must be sanded, and painted)















I must make a place for PSU . to mount the PSU  ı made a tray  .









And mounted psu with this tray to the case










I made a duct  from plexi for exhaust of PSU.










Mounted  duct  to PSU










And mounted  the psu with  exhaust duct to his place with  PSU tray










This photograph is with a Corsair  AX1200 photographed. İt is  200 mm long.







 Therefore if ı  have a problem with MB  , then ı can  use an Corsair AX860i . It  is 160 mm long…

 40 mm shorter, not to have  a problem with MB  and slots.


MB tray painted alu  and mounted


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 11, 2014)

UPDATE     11.12.2014


Original  fangril  mounted (from inside)







Backpanel with mounted grills (I must find 2.2 mm   phillips self tapping screws fort he grill













The back panel brushed with 3M Abrasive Brush







The new backpanel  with I/0  slots  and  fan grils  mounted to the case







the latching mechanism that holds the  front side panel is mounted again.







And the side window mounted  with latching mechanism.
Case with closed sidewindow






I must add an white vandal buton becouse the led  of original Vandals is defect  ,and  two leds  for  ON/OF and HDD.






Made 3 holes  3mm and 16 mm  diameter.







Mounted the  16mm Vandal






And 3mm leds


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 16, 2014)

UPDATE   16.12.2014


The slots painted with a alu spray.













Through the case...








The case before modding






And the new case with new backpanel







And final pictures from the new   Mac G5  ATX (BTX)
































To compare..    Original Mac G5     and the new  ATX compiant    Mac G5- ATX







Next update is  a different modified  passive  Watercooling,  with a Cape CORA  742


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 19, 2014)

UPDATE  19.12.2014

I want to built a watercooling system, for  my modified  MAC G5 ATX








And cool CPU+MB+Videocard.  And use a  PASSİVE RADIATOR.(no more fans to cool)

One loop but in two parts.as

  3XHF142 rad >CPU> MB> 4X HF 142 rad>EVGA 680 Classified> REZ. >POMP





I want to see  the  case like this









Using  a passive radiator , alphacool cape cora  7x142  mounted at rear sidewindow.
















This radiators  normally operate  parallel .Like this








But ı want to use it as serial .Like this








Therfore  ı must mod T-plug connectors of  cape cora.. on the bottom.and  block one side to to prevent fluid flow.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 19, 2014)

good job on the back panel


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 20, 2014)

UPDATE 20.12.2014

And make  special  fittings (adapters)  for connection on the top between  cape cora and  EK-CSQ ADAPTER 90









  using   7 piece  bended  16 mm OD clear  acrylic pipes, to see color of  fluid.

12mm acrylic pipe  looks out  very skinny  to  me…









I could use  16mm OD Copper pipes too… like this…in my 800D case..








link


but ı want to edd  a little color to the case…


I  planned to use  EK-CSQ ADAPTER 90 BLACK










EK-HDC Fittings 16mm G1/4-black(is the best  rigid fitting for 16mm acrylic)








and bıtspower case through hole fittings-black


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking awesome!


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 20, 2014)

UPDATE  20.12.2014


I had planne to use EK-CSQ 90 adapters,

But  ı  will change  EK-CSQ ADAPTER 90  Black ,with Monsoon Light Port 90 Rotary Angle Adapter  ¾ Black










and  ı will illuminate the pipes from inline with Monsoon LED  Stop  Fitting Black(without monsoon comp. Fitting)










to get  the illuminated efect with  16mm thick acrylic pipes like this











At last ı  would like  to see  my MAC G5 case like this…with fluid color in bended acrylic pipes


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 28, 2014)

UPDATE  02.01.2015


Finally arrived radiators. We can continue to work.








I mounted every cooling moduls(Cape Cora 142) with self-tapping screws on two metal bars 20X5X400mm.















Every moduls are  mounted with two self tapping screws to both metal bars








45 degree beveled ends of metal bars








And they are complet mounted  with two metal bars to the  back side window








And case with mounted  cape cora 742


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 2, 2015)

UPDATE  09.01.2015


To mount  Acrylic-tube compresssion fittings at the top of the rads , ı will to use special fittings , instead of T-plug connectors of  cape cora..










I made  special  fittings  for connection on the top.









Milling and drilling  with lathe









And the fitting  from brass








all fittings ready









Fitting with mounted  3x Orings









mounted to  Cape cora for testing









lead soldiers  are waiting to be painted









Painted  mat black and mouted to the CAPE CORA..


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 2, 2015)

Ooh passive water cooling, looking great


----------



## digibucc (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a g5 case I had been planning on doing exactly this with.. however I moved earlier in the year and couldn't bring everything. now i'm depressed  nice work man )


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 6, 2015)

digibucc said:


> I had a g5 case I had been planning on doing exactly this with.. however I moved earlier in the year and couldn't bring everything. now i'm depressed  nice work man )



Thanks  digibucc


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 9, 2015)

UPDATED  09.01.2015


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2015)

Epic Work... i stil have my case... but not so much ideas...maybe someday!
Regards,


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 9, 2015)

This is totally awesome. Really neat idea, and you can tell a lot of time has been put into it.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 9, 2015)

outstanding work, for both cases !











So there's still some custom cut to do on the front panel for the PSU plug, isn't it ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

I laughed reading this...at myself !

I tried fitting a h61 m combo hackintosh into a G 5 case a few years ago

All ive got left is scar tissue and 2 side panels !!!

All credit to you its a beautiful job.

The backplate alone screwed my head right up


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 10, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> outstanding work, for both cases !
> 
> So there's still some custom cut to do on the front panel for the PSU plug, isn't it ?




Thanks  CAPSLOCKSTUCK

I  don t want to make  cuts on front panel. I  shall make PSU  plug  at Back Side Window direct  in to the exhaust duct  of PSU.


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 10, 2015)

updated  11.01.2015

 I want to use Cape Cora  as serial .Like this







Therfore  ı must mod T-plug connectors of  cape cora.. on the bottom.and  block one side to to prevent fluid flow.












I made special stop fittings  from delrin







and prevented  flow of the fluid.








this is the loop of Watercooling, with  serial working Cape Cora..


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 12, 2015)

awesome!!!! subed to see more of this build!!! nice job done so far!!


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 14, 2015)

update 14.01.2015



Order  arrived and the fittings  for  acrylic tubing are ready.


Monsoon Light Port 90 Rotary Angle Fittings










Monsoon Light Port 90 Rotary Angle Fittings with mounted Monsoon Premium G1/4 Led Plug








Bitspower Case Top Water  Fill/ Trough Hole Fittings to pass trough  the case








EK-HDC Fittings 16mm G1/4 FOR Acrylic tubing








Bitspower G1/4 Rotary 90 Adapters







and some special fittings of Cape Cora


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 17, 2015)

update 17.01.2015

To mount Bitspower Case Top Water Fill and through hole fittings








Pre drilled







And   extended to 20 mm in diameter    with step drill












Case through hole fittings mounted  to control


















Case top water fill  for reservoir  mounted







EK-HDC  Fittings 16mm G1/4 mounted to Bitspower  through hole fittings.


----------



## peche (Jan 19, 2015)

wish i could have free time for my G5 case


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 24, 2015)

UPDATE  24.01.2015

Fittings for acrylic tubing are ready and it is time to bend 16mm OD acrylics.

but no free time...






















































Fıllport for reservoir


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 24, 2015)

The suspense is killing me.  I cant wait to see the end result, your handdrawn sketch is a brilliant tease  








I demand double shifts and weekend working.


----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2015)

nice work fella!
Pretty nice really !


----------



## Arjai (Jan 24, 2015)

Very Nice!!


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 30, 2015)

UPDATE (1)    30.01.2015


İt is time to work with acrylic  tubes.
To see the difference  12mm OD and  16mm OD acrylic pipes.







bending 16 mm acrylic pipe







bended acrylic pipe







al pipes ready












and some photos with pipes mounted for test.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 30, 2015)

Are they 12 and 16 mm for a reason other than aesthetics ?

Its one loop running, correct ?


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Are they 12 and 16 mm for a reason other than aesthetics ?
> 
> Its one loop running, correct ?




Yes Dude. One loop but  like 2 rads . 4x142(mora) +3x142(mora)
3  rads  for   MB+ CPU     and    4  rads  for  Evga 680 Classified Hydrocopper...


I have worked enougf with  12mm OD acrylic and  copper...
I wanted to try 16 mm  OD  acrylic. 16mm copper is coming soon.


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2015)

what a mod!
Regards, ,


----------



## xvi (Jan 30, 2015)

I was worried it'd be difficult to balance the pressure between each section in parallel, but I suppose that's solved by going serial. Very interested in the pump setup.

I've wanted to do a Mac Pro G5 mod like this, but mine would turn out ugly and filled with zip-ties. Wish there was a way to reuse the G5's water cooler unit.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## arg-ist (Jan 31, 2015)

UPDATE (2)   31.01.2015

Added some photos  more.


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2015)

i wanna see that beauty naked!
Regards,


----------



## arg-ist (Feb 1, 2015)

peche said:


> i wanna see that beauty naked!
> Regards,


 
Like this Dude...


----------



## arg-ist (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi

I must  choose  liquid color.
I plan to use as color  CERULEAN BLUE .


















but ı cannt find   CERULEAN BLUE FLUID  Cann any body help me .

or which color would  you use with   MAC G5 Case..Thanks


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2015)

Cobalt Blue ?
Aquamarine ?


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

arg-ist said:


> Like this Dude...


Lol


----------



## arg-ist (Feb 6, 2015)

UPDATE 06.02.2015


I can not decide whether use of pastel  or transparent fluids.

I think this is pastel fluid.









I wantt to achieve this in blueish green








With transparent fluids and dyes  can ı mix and achieve Ceruluian blue







but  it not very easy  to achieve cerulian  with pastel fluids and dyes…

I need to be patient…




 During the  color experiments ,  ı mounted  pump-rez combination  an XSPC D5 Photon Reservoir/Pump combo























And made connection between  bıtspower case through hole fitting and  reservoir


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 21, 2015)

I gave a short break due to my illness. arg-ist


I turned again to the World…

continue from where I left off going to study.

Adding some photos from the case MAC G5



 I have two  new MAC G5 cases  on the road ..(on the work table)

One  test bench  MAC G5

And a Jumbo,  double MAC G5 case


 68








Acrylic tubing in the case  ready


a1







a2







a3







a4







a5












The location of  PSU.


a6








 I  used  an old smaler  semi modular PSU.  And  made a drawer , storage compartment ,  for  unused cables.


a7








top cover, to hide cables


a8








and the HDD mounted  over  the cover with an adapter.


A9







I  made a  7 station led board


a10








with on of switch.


a11







power cord  of PSU

a11a


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

nice nice! i love G5 cases, someday ill finish mine... well start it at least!


----------



## Edaddor (Aug 23, 2015)

arg-ist out of all the G5 mods I've seen I like yours the best. Looks awesome!
I just started on my own G5 project and am debating how to go about changing the back panel to fit my mobo. Do you remember how much/easy it was to get a new piece cut with a water jet? (any useful info is greatly appreciated)

Thank you!


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 23, 2015)

Edaddor said:


> arg-ist out of all the G5 mods I've seen I like yours the best. Looks awesome!
> I just started on my own G5 project and am debating how to go about changing the back panel to fit my mobo. Do you remember how much/easy it was to get a new piece cut with a water jet? (any useful info is greatly appreciated)
> 
> Thank you!


I have paid 80 EU for waterjet , 210 minutes cutting.


----------



## McSteel (Aug 23, 2015)

Subbed for great justice.

Fantastic mod idea, and great execution so far, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 28, 2015)

and  organizing  sleeved  led plug   cables of Monsoon Light Port Rotary Fittings

a12





a13





a14





a15





a16





a17





a18





a19





a20





a21





a22


----------



## arg-ist (Sep 4, 2015)

To see the result before final

lighting of of the  acrylic tubes without fluid.

a23





a24





a25





a26





a27






at this time I must modify myself…and find cerulian blue...








2 weeks  late summer holiday … At Fethiye /Turkey
You are invited too…
and then final photos.


----------



## MoxiKoxiPL (Jun 29, 2019)

Drawn at corel... but  ı musst  make  nearly 3000 circles with 3mm Radius..








i love this mod of G5 do you have corel file to this back plate ?


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice project! Now I have a G5 itch as well. 
Always dreamed of making a Powermac G5-based hackintosh.
I have few cheap options available locally (sub $30, but with cosmetic flaws), which might be a good start, since I want to anodize or paint it anyways.


----------



## arg-ist (Jun 29, 2019)

MoxiKoxiPL said:


> Drawn at corel... but  ı musst  make  nearly 3000 circles with 3mm Radius..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replied



silentbogo said:


> Nice project! Now I have a G5 itch as well.
> Always dreamed of making a Powermac G5-based hackintosh.
> I have few cheap options available locally (sub $30, but with cosmetic flaws), which might be a good start, since I want to anodize or paint it anyways.



I lowe Mac G5 anodized.There are a lot of Mac G5  black painted . but  you can see the difference.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2019)

Wonderful mod and a labour of love.


----------



## peche (Jul 1, 2019)

o still have around my G5 case, still making some ideas!

Regards,


----------



## eetagent (Jul 2, 2019)

I also plan to do a PowerMac mod, so I browsed for already existing solutions and this is the best mod I've seen so far. 

May I ask how much waterjet cutting cost?

Thanks


----------

